# "Serial Number" on Prize Bonds Repayment Form?



## MysticX (4 Mar 2012)

While filling the repayment form in there's a section where your requested to state the serial number(s) of the enclosed Prize Bonds.

A prize bond has a from and to on it as "bond numbers".
The spaces in the form seem to be for single numbers (thus if I was to use this which one do I use, the from or to or both?).
The back on the prize bond on the right corner has a seven digit number (not labelled). Is this the "serial number"?

Which one do I use???


----------

